

Show HN: Easily manage over 10k Google contacts with Sharepad - fjabre

My co-founder and I have just released Sharepad today at http://GoSharePad.com which supports full integration with Gmail &#38; Google Apps.<p>Sharepad Uses:<p>Stay organized and on top of unlimited contacts!<p>Allow others (padmates) access to your pad for full-blown collaboration.<p>Take notes on contacts which are also viewable by your padmates and vice-versa.<p>Assign follow-up tasks on contacts for yourself or any of your padmates.<p>All contact history for every contact is just a click away, including all notes, tasks, and emails exchanged with the contact.<p>We've pivoted several times and we hope this can be our official MVP. Check out our demo videos here:
http://blog.gosharepad.com/getting-started-with-sharepad-demo-videos<p>For HN the promo code is HNFREE. Just enter on the signup page to bypass entering cc info.
======
nantes
I definitely like the interface and the notion of contact centered email.

I do have some questions though:

\- What defines a contact? A person? An email adress?

I ask because I can't seem to give any contact more than one email address.

\- For some contacts it is not catching conversations from as recently as 4/25
and 4/29. Does it take a while to catch up?

\- Where do I manage contacts? In Gmail or SharePad? What happens if I delete
one in SharePad? In Gmail?

Thanks! I look forward to seeing where this goes.

~~~
nantes
Also, I am not sure what is supposed to happen when I click on (what I assume)
is the contact's photo. Right now, I just see a gray square with a magnifyin
glass.

Clicking that seems to temporarily pop up a window on the left side of the
screen. However, it goes away in less than a second.

On Ubuntu 10.10 with Firefox 3.6.17.

~~~
fjabre
I should explain more in the FAQ. We're currently working on that.

 _What defines a contact? A person? An email adress?_

A contact is its own entity. Each contact can have multiple email addresses, a
location, organization, keywords etc.. Just click on the edit link in the
contact card to add another email address to that contact. If you still have
an issue then let me know.

 _For some contacts it is not catching conversations from as recently as 4/25
and 4/29. Does it take a while to catch up?_

It only starts caching conversations going forward. We only go back about 24
hours when you sign up.

 _Where do I manage contacts? In Gmail or SharePad? What happens if I delete
one in SharePad? In Gmail?_

You manage them in either place. All contacts are synced in real time back to
Google Contacts and vice versa. Whatever you do in Sharepad or vice versa will
be reflected in the other.

 _Also, I am not sure what is supposed to happen when I click on (what I
assume) is the contact's photo. Right now, I just see a gray square with a
magnifyin glass._

No contact photo upload yet. That magnifying glass will go away if you type in
a location for the contact and will be replaced with a clickable google map.

Thanks for your questions. You can email me at fred@gosharepad.com for any
others or post them here if you like.

------
aquark
Looks like an interesting concept, but the video comes up tiny for me and
there doesn't seem to be a way of resizing it. The full screen button doesn't
work (Chrome 12, Windows 7).

Any way to provide a demo or at least some screenshots in addition to the
videos.

~~~
fjabre
Ok. I'm going to add an access code field in just a few minutes for HN only
that would allow you to signup without entering credit card info etc. Please
stand by.

Looking to see if I can fix the intro video resize link as well. For now you
can watch it on youtube here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GLUaiCfXkc&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GLUaiCfXkc&feature=player_detailpage)

UPDATE: ok. done. the promocode is HNFREE. You can signup without having to
enter your cc info if you use that. Thanks!

------
Osiris
I would suggest that on the site you offer a "demo" site, one that anyone can
look at and use so they can touch and feel the product before making a
commitment.

The reason I suggest that is because the product looks really interesting, but
I test it without putting in credit card information, which makes me nervous.
Another option would be to not ask for the CC info until after the user has
had a chance to test the product out. During the 14-day trial, you could have
a big banner at the top.

When the trial period ends you may send an email suggesting they sign up.

------
fjabre
Clickable: <http://GoSharePad.com>

Videos: [http://blog.gosharepad.com/getting-started-with-sharepad-
dem...](http://blog.gosharepad.com/getting-started-with-sharepad-demo-videos)

FAQ: <http://blog.gosharepad.com/sharepad-faq>

------
nametoremember
Seems good but I don't use email like that, so it's not for me.

------
fjabre
the promo-code is: HNFREE

If you enter this code you do not have to enter your CC info.

